# I got up the nerve to play out on my 8 string & got you-tubed



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I still have a lot of work to do on this beast to get where I want to be with it, not really sure if this was youtube worthy but here it is anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G7YqzwLwBw

Thankfully I can't get hit with any tomatoes over the internet, makes a mess of the screen.

Cheers


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm wow that's pretty cool, isn't it kind of hard playing bar chords on a guitar with fanned frets though? Well I would imagine that after awhile you would get used to it..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

weird guitar- but you play it well-
id be too tempted to slap those bass strings hard lol
nice tune.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I like it! Gotta get down to that club sometime.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

nice playin and nice tone... never played a fanned fret guitar before... not sure if I want to... might like it a lot and have to get one! LOL


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

The fanned frets didn't bother me, looking over top of the fretboard they appear the same. But the extra 2 strings take getting used to.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job, well done. Sometimes I feel as though 6 strings alone are too much haha, way too many possibilities, but yeah definitely great play, and nice looking guitar to boot


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great playing Warren! LOL, I have enough trouble with 6 strings. What string gauges are on that guitar? Very nice looking axe.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, do you guys use all _six_ strings :bow:

Great job Warren. What amp were you playing through? Really nice tone. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

is it a fender HRD?

really great tone by the way and that guitar is a beauty!

i really should get back to going to the club, it been a couple of months


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Neat guitar! Nice playing!
Is it an optical illusion due to the fanned frets or is that neck twisted like a Torzal bass as well?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful instrument and nice tone! Your playing was really good too, especially considering the huge neck and the extra strings! I imagine that once you really get used to it you will be able to pull off some amazing bass runs. Does the guitar have separate outputs for the bass and treble strings?


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words, hopefully in a couple years I'll be able to really play it. It's a Wes Lambe 8 string (it's on his web page). Pretty much the specs that he builds to, except the pickups are Lollar P90's. And, the wood is upgraded, the top is burled hard maple, the back is mahogany, the neck is bird's eye maple and the fretboard is Madagascar rosewood.

It does have separate outputs, and I think the amp I was playing out of was a Fender Deluxe, it's Pete's at the club, the Bass amp a Yorkville. I had my Keely compressor on the guitar side but I set it a little too "skwishy". I think this is the same picture as on Wes' page but I'll post it anyway, it's the one he emailed me before he sent the guitar.










and a close up:









It's a beautiful guitar and Wes is an awesome guy to deal with.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Neat guitar! Nice playing!
> Is it an optical illusion due to the fanned frets or is that neck twisted like a Torzal bass as well?


Optical illusion, but wouldn't it be even more bizarre if it was twisted. I think I'm already twisted for buying it.


----------

